# Hair newb question: how do you add lift to your roots?



## Kragey (Apr 3, 2010)

I am an absolute newb when it comes to putting styling products in my hair (and I still don't do it often), so bear with me!

I have very fine and obnoxious, but also very long and corkscrew curly, hair. I've recently found ways to keep the corkscrew curls in my hair without having the weight of my hair pull them all out. However, I'm still unable to get any "lift" in my roots. I've tried a few of my mother's products, but I think the real problem is just that I don't know what I'm doing!

I've heard there are ways to lift your roots using just a blow dryer and some hair spray. Is that possible? Please note that I'm new to the hair dryer thing (I don't even own one of my own, although I do plan on purchasing one with a diffuser soon, slash, stealing one from my mother). Also, I would really like to avoid putting extra products in my hair, or anything expensive--I have an anti-frizz glaze, a Garnier curl spray gel, and a travel sized bottle of Tresemme hair spray.

I know that's asking a lot, but is it possible? I don't need crazy huge 80s hair, just a little more lift so that the top of my head looks as nice as the length of it!


----------



## Caderas (Apr 3, 2010)

here's what i got for you..

with a brush - round brushing!  for fine hair, try a ceramic/nylon-bristled round brush!

with hairspray - spray on the roots and backcomb until you got the omph that you want.

my honest best advice - try this fairly new product by a company called L'anza.  they do a wonder product called Powder Texturizer  (L'anza shampoo, hair care, beauty products, and hair style products) and it's done wonders for EVERY client's head that i put it on!  it's a small container, but you don't need much per use.  it takes quite a few months to get through it!  all you have to do is section parts out where you want volume, put a dusting of it on, rub it in the scalp, and backcomb for extra effect!

HTH!


----------



## westindiesangel (Apr 3, 2010)

I just take a dab of some kind of volumizing gel, massage it at the roots, flip my head upside down, and blowdry my hair. I use got2b root lift souffle. It's the easiest way to go for me personally. A volumizing shampoo + conditioner helps a lot with my technique too.

If you don't want to buy anything new, you could try blow-drying without anything and then hair-spraying it? I don't like this route though...I hate hair spray!


----------



## sinergy (Apr 3, 2010)

you can use a root lift spray, or just a volumizing gel but your really needing a diffuser here for your curly hair to add some volume or do like the above said and blow dry upside down, try not to mess with ur curls so much while they are drying so they dont frizz (this is why a diffuser is so nifty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) as far as those powder texurizers sexy hair makes one also called powder play i think, as does schwartzkoff its called dust it.


----------



## Kragey (Apr 3, 2010)

Yeah, I may just steal one of my mom's hair dryers and buy a diffuser...Amazon apparently sells them separately. Just hope it would fit! I know pretty much nothing about hair dyers; I've pretty much only used them to dry the bottoms of my pants when it rains!

For the record, I can't use round brushes. They always get stuck in my hair!


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Apr 3, 2010)

Apply a root lifter, u can use spray, mousse, gel, creme,(I like the brand SAMY for lift and volume).Lift ur hair straight up in sections and blast directly at the roots until their dry. Then hairspray lightly. A teasing comb is also a good tool to have. From my experience having the right hair products that work with ur hair is important.


----------



## kimmy (Apr 3, 2010)

i've got curly hair, too, and have just discovered the greatness that is a finger diffuser. i use a heat protecting root lifting mousse from sally's followed by sexycurlyhair cream and then blowdry my hair (with my diffuser attached) upside down. 

it helps alot to blast your roots with the hairdryer using the "cool" button. most hairdryers have them, if your's doesn't, it'd be wise to get one that does. i use a conair 1875 (i think) from target that was only $7.99. i bought my diffuser at a beauty supply store for $4.99. anyway though, cooling your roots first will help them keep their body when you flip your hair back!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Apr 4, 2010)

i use a round brush at the roots only cause im too lazy to round brush the whole thing. anyways i overdirect it just over my part and hold it there for a second then use the cool button on the blowdryer to set it and i get lots of volume. I use redken guts when i do that technique


----------



## Kragey (Apr 8, 2010)

Ugh, just tried blow-drying my hair for the first time in years and it was a DISASTER. Even on its lowest setting, the damn thing tossed my hair around so much that I couldn't get a comb through it...I had to use a brush and yank out all of my curls.

Would a diffuser help with the whole hair-tossing? My sister gave me her backup dryer and I don't even know if a diffuser will fit on it.

God, the trials of having very long, very fine, curly hair.


----------

